# New camera arrived



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I got my D200 today and just now started giving it a look see. There is just so much going on with it that it may be weeks before I'm ready to use it.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Congratulations. I did get see one a friend has of Tuesday. Beautiful, absolutely beautiful. Made me nervous just holding it. Good thing I was sitting down. What a camera.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i'm glad it arrived safe and sound!

can't wait to see what you do with it James. 

rosesm


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

New toy for the boy...sounds like fun to me! congratulations Rich


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

It's a little bit heavier than the D40. Very nice balance with the 70-300. Enjoy. I certainly have enjoyed mine. You can combine two images in camera. Not quite HDR but can be usefull.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

TooShallow said:


> It's a little bit heavier than the D40. Very nice balance with the 70-300. Enjoy. I certainly have enjoyed mine. You can combine two images in camera. Not quite HDR but can be usefull.


I thought, heavy emphasis on thought, the D200 could do a 5 exposure bracket layer? Maybe not....


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Saltwater Servitude said:


> I thought, heavy emphasis on thought, the D200 could do a 5 exposure bracket layer? Maybe not....


Captain Mike got his about seven months ago. Great camera as far as I can tell and if I was going to make a brand jump now the D200 is probably the best match for me.

It's amazing on the bracketing side...

You can bracket for exposure or white balance, taking up to nine shots in a row. On the exposure side you can select intervals between shots of ±0.3EV, ±0.7EV, and ±1.0EV. For white balance each increment is equal to about 10 mired.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Bracketing is great with multiple options available. I was referring to the image overlay feature where you can combine two photos in camera (on the card actually) and save as a separate image. Can be used in place of a gradient filter if you don't have one.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

RustyBrown said:


> Captain Mike got his about seven months ago. Great camera as far as I can tell and if I was going to make a brand jump now the D200 is probably the best match for me.
> 
> It's amazing on the bracketing side...
> 
> You can bracket for exposure or white balance, taking up to nine shots in a row. On the exposure side you can select intervals between shots of ±0.3EV, ±0.7EV, and ±1.0EV. For white balance each increment is equal to about 10 mired.


D200 makes owning photomatix a requirement. It's just too easy to use bracket exposures and continous shutter. Just be sure to remember to turn bracketing off. As long you are in bracket mode, it stays in bracket mode. Even when you turn off the camera for a few days and start blindly shooting important pictures, they are going to be bracketed if you forget to turn it off.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

TooShallow said:


> Bracketing is great with multiple options available. I was referring to the image overlay feature where you can combine two photos in camera (on the card actually) and save as a separate image. Can be used in place of a gradient filter if you don't have one.


I was under the impression that the overlay feature could be coupled with bracketing for a 5 shot overlay.


----------



## fishcat01 (Mar 24, 2005)

Saltwater Servitude said:


> I was under the impression that the overlay feature could be coupled with bracketing for a 5 shot overlay.


First, I am a long time lurker on the General Fishing Discussion forum and just found the Photography Forum. Hope to contribute to the discussions and show some photos.

I have a D200, so maybe I can add my $0.02 here. I think the "overlay feature" refered to above relates to the multiple exposure capabilities of the D200 that can be done in the camera. There are two ways to go about this in camera. One is to take two separate images, then combine them, in camera, through the camera's menu commands. The D200 allows you to vary the opacity of either image by 10 percent increments. This is sort of like adding a separate layer in Photoshop. I've tried this way and it works pretty well. The second method, I have not tried, but I believe is similar to the film cameras where you "re-cock" the shutter and "expose" right on top of your first image. Seems like there is a lot less flexibility that way, so I have not done it.

Now, the bracketing and Photomatix overlays are a different animal altogether. This technique uses bracketed exposures, 3 or more, usually 2 f/stops apart, to capture a range of tones - highlights, mid-tones, and shadows, and combine or "overlay" them with the Photmatix software. The result is an image with a dynamic range much greater than the camera could capture in a single image, but much more like the human eye can perceive.

I need to open an account at a free hosting site first, but I can post up some examples of both techniques. Does anyone have a favorite free hosting site?


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome to the forum fishcat. For image hosting I use Photobucket.com and like it a lot. It's easy and it's free. There are others that I'm sure you will hear about. I look forward to seeing some of your work.


----------

